# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Novo centro de mergulho - Ilha das Flores, Açores

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Deixei a aquariofilia, pois aqui na ilha, tem um grande aquário natural todos os dias(bem quase todos).

O mergulho, na ilha das Flores(Açores) é considerado por muitos como o melhor mergulho do arquipélago, devido a sua abundância de spots(mesmo com mar mau, da quase sempre para mergulhar) imensa variedade de biodiversidade e peixes pelagicos de grande porte inclusive bem perto de costa(lirios, atuns, marlin, wahoo), visibilidades entre 6/8 ate 30/35 mts, temperaturas agradaveis(quer do mar e em terra), imensa variedade de spots(parede, gruta, naufrágio, baixas, azul, nocturno, ....) e ainda pode gozar tudo isto em família.

Qualquer esclarecimento adicional:  migueljeronimo@florespesca.com  ou 96 479 49 43  ou  Azores Férias


Saudações submarinas,
Miguel Jeronimo

----------

